# Special Flieger Serie will be launched this weekend



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

the most of you already know that we have had a delay in ETA 2824-2 automatic movements.

We took the chance to have a look in our stock and found some handwinding 2801 movements .-), some dials which has been printed with the *Made In Germany* but *without Logo* and we decided to give this watch the *black framed hands.*

*The result is a small special serie maybe we will produce never again !*

About 40 pieces are already produced and waiting to be ordered. ;-)

This thread will be the first information for this watch, in the next days we will make a newsletter and will tell you all other details.

best regards

Jörg Schauer

The idea is to have the watch already able to oder in the shop on Friday this week.
Please wait for more details in the next days.

To all who think: "Why they are producing a new watch and still haven´t delivered al other and older orders?"

A true question.

The answer is: 
We have been out of stock for ETA 2824-2 movements.
And i have one special watchmaker who could work additionaly on this watches in the last weeks, which is a nice circumstance!
This does not touch the normal production any time, it is a additional serie and we are happy for this.


----------



## LH2

This is good news.

Do you have any idea of how long the delay will be for ETA 2824-2 movements? I ordered an Ikarus at the beginning of April, but might just order one of these too (or instead of the Ikarus). I've been wanting a hand wind.


----------



## Nolimits

Are those hands blued?

Edit: I should really read what is written, sorry, this is probably the only thing that might put me off this


----------



## StufflerMike

Nolimits said:


> Are those hands blued?


No, "black framed" is the term Jörg used !


----------



## senna89wc12

Watch looks great. Great chance for those who want a hand-winding flieger. I guess the "black flamed" hands will change into a different colour, or will have a shiny reflection when they are exposed to light like the blue-steel hands?


----------



## LH2

senna89wc12 said:


> Watch looks great. Great chance for those who want a hand-winding flieger. I guess the "black flamed" hands will change into a different colour, or will have a shiny reflection when they are exposed to light like the blue-steel hands?


I'm thinking these are the matte black hands used on the Ikarus.


----------



## brainless

senna89wc12 said:


> Watch looks great. Great chance for those who want a hand-winding flieger. I guess the "black flamed" hands will change into a different colour, or will have a shiny reflection when they are exposed to light like the blue-steel hands?


I don't think so: The hands are "black f*r*amed" not "black f*l*amed".
They won't change colour,

Volker ;-)


----------



## senna89wc12

brainless said:


> I don't think so: The hands are "black f*r*amed" not "black f*l*amed".
> They won't change colour,
> 
> Volker ;-)


My mistake. Thanks for correcting me. The black framed hands give the watch a different outlook.


----------



## Myron

Hi Jorg,

I ordered a sterile dialed Airman just this past Wednesday. I'd rather have this watch with the hand-winding movement. Is it possible to cancel my order for the automatic flieger and replace it with one of these watches?

Thanks,

Myron


----------



## StufflerMike

Myron said:


> Hi Jorg,
> 
> I ordered a sterile dialed Airman just this past Wednesday. I'd rather have this watch with the hand-winding movement. Is it possible to cancel my order for the automatic flieger and replace it with one of these watches?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Myron


Email Stowa and you will know.


----------



## langtoftlad

:-d I know watch components are small - but it amuses me when watchmakers just happen to discover enough bits to make several new complete watches :-d

Looks like it is the case and back from the Marine handwound, with perhaps the dial of the Flieger 2810 LE and maybe Ikarus hands ?


----------



## vegasvince

Looks awesome, I am looking to get my first Stowa, and this might be it! Wish this had a display back.


----------



## Myron

stuffler said:


> Email Stowa and you will know.


Yes, thanks Mike. I had this very thought after posting and have done just this.

Kind Regards,

Myron


----------



## fotoman

Nice special Fliegers. but, I personally don't favor pilot watches with thin case. So if the massive back should be like the attached picture, I would order one in one second as long as it's available.


----------



## nairb-ca

fotoman said:


> Nice special Fliegers. but, I personally don't favor pilot watches with thin case. So if the massive back should be like the attached picture, I would order one in one second as long as it's available.


I couldn't agree with you more!!


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

this morning i made the decision about pricing.

The watch will be* Euro 580.- with German VAT* (=* Euro 487,39.- without* German VAT) with the black or brown Flieger strap with or without rivets.
Additional or different straps (croco, Milanaise for example) are available.

We wil launch the watch this Friday in the shop with all strap versions .-)

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## LH2

I'd sure like to see more photos of a black-dial flieger with the black hands. 

Black hands really pop against the Ikarus dial, and Stowa's flame-blued hands are a nice touch against the black dials, but I'm trying to get a feel for black on black and hope it isn't too monochromatic.


----------



## powermaxi2000

On the one hand people get again a chance to get a beautiful handwinding flieger watch :-! - on the other those who bought one of the initial 100 pieces limited series might also have again some other feelings :roll: (and there was also already the Taiwan version...)

Just wondering a bit how many 2801 movements will be "found" in the future... ;-)


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Dear powermaxi,

we always talk about different watches, of course the same basic model but still* a different watch.*
(it is up to everybody how to translate "different", but from the view of a watchdesigner it is a big difference to have the Made In Germany on the dial and use black framed hands ;-))

I can´t and i will not promise today that I never again will make a watch *similar* to another model.

The difference is to be seen in the small changes, it will never be a watch exactly the same as I did before - *when it was launched as limited.*

But there are so many small details which makes a watch different.

And I can tell you that it is my intention to do more handwinding Fliegers, but never the same  (if it was launched as limited )

.-)

best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## langtoftlad

The devil is in the detail ;-)


----------



## exxondus

any chance this will come in a transparent caseback so that we can admire the movement?


----------



## Ohsown

I recently (3 weeks ago) had the good fortune to pick up a ltd. ed. Stowa Flieger with the 2801 movement in new unworn condition. I can tell you I'm lovin' it. Watching the smooth sweep of the seconds hand is therapeutic. Here are a few not so good pics. My thanks to the seller for keeping this one pristine (Thanks James).


----------



## StufflerMike

exxondus said:


> any chance this will come in a transparent caseback so that we can admire the movement?


I guess not. The latest newsletter regarding this LE which just came in does not mention a display back.


----------



## Vyshnee

This looks like a really nice special edition!

I'm wondering... are the cases numbered? I'm guessing the lug-to-lug distance will be the same as the standard Flieger at 48.60 mm?


----------



## Nolimits

So, having gotten over the lack of blued hands, and receiving and replying to an email yesterday stating that Stowa are accepting pre-orders, I'm wondering if they are all gone, or will there still be some going up for sale on Friday?


----------



## LH2

People love the flame-blued hands on Stowas, so that probably cooled the interest of quite a few. Numbered case backs would have been cool too. But a limited edition is still a limited edition and 40 isn't very many. I bet they go quickly.


----------



## onioncrown

I got my order confirmed today and am looking forward to my first limited edition Stowa! It will go nicely with my standard issue Flieger.


----------



## greg c

Will there be failure to reserve replies?


----------



## Nolimits

Jörg Schauer said:


> And I can tell you that it is my intention to do more handwinding Fliegers, but never the same  (if it was launched as limited )
> 
> .-)
> 
> best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer


Do you consider this watch to be limited, or is there a chance you will release exactly the same watch at a future date?


----------



## StufflerMike

Doesn't *but never the same* answer your question ?


----------



## JarrodS

stuffler said:


> Doesn't *but never the same* answer your question ?


I know Jorg made an effort to be clear about the uniqueness of this watch, but honestly I'm confused. Yes, he did say that. But he also said in the first post:



> "The result is a small special serie maybe we will produce never again."


He underlined maybe. To me it means this watch isn't necessarily limited in the long term. But maybe it is.


----------



## Nolimits

stuffler said:


> Doesn't *but never the same* answer your question ?


He said never the same if it's released as limited, I asked if this is released as limited, there is no LE number for instance.


----------



## JarrodS

Nolimits said:


> He said never the same if it's released as limited, I asked if this is released as limited, there is no LE number for instance.


What I think he meant is that if it's released as an LE (i.e. with LE in the model name and unique ##/### edition numbers on each watch) then they won't make another like it. But this watch isn't that sort of limited edition. He just specified this is maybe never produced again. Meaning they currently have no plans to do so, but no guarantees (i.e. if someone called them and ordered it, he could still build them one later).


----------



## cadomniel

I would have been all over this if it had the blued hands and a display back. But I will keep my regular Stowa Flieger for now


----------



## Seamaster68

Got my order confirmed. Do hope its numbered ##/40. And I am confused with the 'Made in Germany' on the dial, where do i see that?


----------



## StufflerMike

Seamaster68 said:


> Got my order confirmed. Do hope its numbered ##/40. And I am confused with the 'Made in Germany' on the dial, where do i see that?


From "7" to "5"....


----------



## jasonmhg

Hello,

The Flieger LE is still not available for order on the website.
Should I email Stowa before they end up being all pre-ordered ?


----------



## Lencoth

Seamaster68 said:


> Got my order confirmed. Do hope its numbered ##/40. And I am confused with the 'Made in Germany' on the dial, where do i see that?


According to Jörg's post it would than have to read ##/About 40. Not likely.


----------



## Lencoth

jasonmhg said:


> Hello,
> 
> The Flieger LE is still not available for order on the website.
> Should I email Stowa before they end up being all pre-ordered ?


If you want that watch e-mail or call! Don't spent your time here waiting for guidance.


----------



## jasonmhg

Done !


----------



## Lencoth

jasonmhg said:


> Done !


Way to go! Hope you'll get one.


----------



## Shurock

Ordered! My first Stowa. Looked at a zillion posts about this company in last couple months. Just hope the case has 1927 on the side. 27 is my lucky number. I have a feeling in two years I will be reading how they never had Made in Germany on this watch face again and how lucky the 40 were.


----------



## Shurock

Jorg:

Does this model have 1927 on the opposite side? I hope so. Please let us know as you cannot see in any of the pics.

Thank you.


----------



## fotoman

Just ordinary case without any extra engraving. This watch is special because of the 2801 handwinding movement and the dial with Made in Germany printing at 6 o'clock position.


----------



## prudhon

It sounds like 40 pieces were already produced.
But why it says the delivery time is July/August on Stowa website?


----------



## avatar1

prudhon said:


> It sounds like 40 pieces were already produced.
> But why it says the delivery time is July/August on Stowa website?


The 40 pcs. were sold via email before making it to the website, the ones you can order there are the 2nd batch.
The STOWA newsletter says


> we can confirm that we are able to build around 30 models more, of course with a delay of delivery. These watches could be delivered by the end of july/mid of august, the first 50 pieces are already built.


----------



## prudhon

Thanks, avatar1.
Somehow I did not get this newsletter.


----------



## avatar1

prudhon said:


> Somehow I did not get this newsletter.


If I may...



> Flieger 2801 special serie. Now available!
> 
> Dear Customer, The resonance for our special offer Flieger 2801 with hand winding movement was very large. Many of our customers missed again the chance to order one of these special watches. After inspecting all components and rechecking with our supplier - we can confirm that we are able to build around 30 models more, of course with a delay of delivery. These watches could be delivered by the end of july/mid of august, the first 50 pieces are already built. The additional watches can be ordered from now on in our online shop. The time for ordering will be limited, to avoid to receive too many orders. You can place your order until Sunday, may 29 th 20.00 o'clock ( 8 p.m.) Based on experience we will get some cancellation within the next days - so you might have the possibility to get a Flieger 2801 in case you would not have the chance to place your order until Sunday evening. In this case please contact us via email at [email protected] and we will check for you. Thank you Your STOWA Team


----------



## prudhon

Thanks again, avatar 1.


----------



## Musikfreak

Although I didn't liked them at first, the more I look at the pictures on the website the more the black framed hands start to grow on me. It gives the watch a nice discrete look.


----------



## Seamaster68

Thanks Mike for the 'Made in Germany' info. Pardon my ignorance, the other fliegers does not have this markings?

With more newsletter, I am getting more confused, does it mean there are more than 40 pieces now?

I had a 2801LE but I heard there are accuracy issues with time-keeping. Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Dear Seamaster68,

the Flieger without Logo *normaly* has no Made in Germany in the dial, is automatic 2824-2 movement and blue framed hands.

This serie has black framed hands, handwinding ETA 2801 movement and now we have about 50 watches sold and will built another small serie with 25- 30 pieces- all together about 75 - 80 watches.

But the serie now is sold out - if you are interested please mail to [email protected] and like i wrote before, sometimes we get some cancellations and this makes it possible to get a watch sometimes, still if it is now sold out (in the reason of reservations/orders)

The 2801 handwindign ETA movement works very good, now problem with this movement - it is the basic movement for the ETA 2824-2 automatic movement.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## LH2

Seamaster68 said:


> Thanks Mike for the 'Made in Germany' info. Pardon my ignorance, the other fliegers does not have this markings?
> 
> With more newsletter, I am getting more confused, does it mean there are more than 40 pieces now?


Correct, the other flieger dials don't say 'made in Germany'

Right, what was initially about 40 watches became 50, plus as many orders as we can take online before 8pm Sunday, or 30 more pieces maybe whichever comes first?

At any rate, I'm thinking of this as a special edition rather than a limited edition.


----------



## Shurock

Jörg Schauer said:


> Dear Seamaster68,
> 
> the Flieger without Logo *normaly* has no Made in Germany in the dial, is automatic 2824-2 movement and blue framed hands.
> 
> This serie has black framed hands, handwinding ETA 2801 movement and now we have about 50 watches sold and will built another small serie with 25- 30 pieces- all together about 75 - 80 watches.
> 
> But the serie now is sold out - if you are interested please mail to [email protected] and like i wrote before, sometimes we get some cancellations and this makes it possible to get a watch sometimes, still if it is now sold out (in the reason of reservations/orders)
> 
> The 2801 handwindign ETA movement works very good, now problem with this movement - it is the basic movement for the ETA 2824-2 automatic movement.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer


Thanks, Jorg:

Does the watch happen to have 1927 on the side? If not, could I get mine imprinted with the date on the side?


----------



## Seamaster68

Jörg Schauer said:


> Dear Seamaster68,
> 
> the Flieger without Logo *normaly* has no Made in Germany in the dial, is automatic 2824-2 movement and blue framed hands.
> 
> This serie has black framed hands, handwinding ETA 2801 movement and now we have about 50 watches sold and will built another small serie with 25- 30 pieces- all together about 75 - 80 watches.
> 
> But the serie now is sold out - if you are interested please mail to [email protected] and like i wrote before, sometimes we get some cancellations and this makes it possible to get a watch sometimes, still if it is now sold out (in the reason of reservations/orders)
> 
> The 2801 handwindign ETA movement works very good, now problem with this movement - it is the basic movement for the ETA 2824-2 automatic movement.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer


Thanks Jorg, I had made my reservation the moment I received the newsletter. Cheers


----------



## fmattes

I made my reservation for the Handaufzug Flieger last week and since i hda a business Meeting in Pforzheim today i made a litte side trip to Engelsbrand and here it is:


----------



## LH2

Looking good fmattes! Mine is paid for, just waiting on shipping at this point. Do all Stowas come in such a nice metal box?


----------



## StufflerMike

I am not envious, no I am not. 
I am not envious, no I am not.
I am not envious, no I am not.
I am not envious, no I am not.
I am not envious, no I am not.
I am not envious, no I am not.
I am not envious, no I am not.
I am not envious, no I am not. 
I am not envious, no I am not. 
I am not envious, no I am not. 
I am not envious, no I am not. 
:-d


----------



## Nolimits

LH2 said:


> Looking good fmattes! Mine is paid for, just waiting on shipping at this point. Do all Stowas come in such a nice metal box?


Hmm, as far as I know I was in the original 40, have replied to the email asking me which strap I want, but haven't been sent a payment request yet, is this something I should be concerned about yet?

Yes, all Stowas come in the metal box


----------



## avatar1

Nice, but reassures me in my decision to stick to my existing order for a no logo automatic... this one has more of a "tool watch" flair, I miss the blued hands.

Then again, if you want a more rugged looking Flieger, this watch is for you. :-!


----------



## LH2

Nolimits said:


> Hmm, as far as I know I was in the original 40, have replied to the email asking me which strap I want, but haven't been sent a payment request yet, is this something I should be concerned about yet?
> 
> Yes, all Stowas come in the metal box


Thanks. If you got the email asking strap choice then I'm thinking you made the original 50. Maybe they're going in order of response to the strap email in sending out payment requests. That must be the case.


----------



## Carpetbagger

I responded to the original newsletter four hours after it was sent, and received a follow-up e-mail notice last Thursday that requested my preference on the band. The payment request arrived yesterday early in the morning.

I'm actually stunned that I'm getting the watch. The only downside is that I promised a Fleiger to my 16-year old son for a truly great year in school - so, he will be the final recipient. Much to my wife's concern and disbelief, he has inherited the genetic flaw that leads to our hobby. It will be a little bittersweet to hand over such a great watch. But, I know it's a gift he will value forever.

We can't wait to get it.


----------



## NOLA1

I'm assuming these are sold out. I can't find it on the website and am frantically looking. Love the black hands and handwound movement.


----------



## RJMV

I agree with Avatar on this one. I too have an order in for a Flieger automatic COSC, but would not want to exchange it for this special edition. It looks great, do not get me wrong, but for me the Stowa Fliegers are well-made, clean-looking, functional watches that have a small number of exquisite details. In my opinion, the blue hands are probably the best example of this. Without them and the display back, I find the watch as a whole a little too spartan for my taste (if that makes any sense). In any case, this is just my $0.02. Still, congrats to everybody who got, or will get, their hands on one! |>


----------



## LH2

NOLA1 said:


> I'm assuming these are sold out. I can't find it on the website and am frantically looking. Love the black hands and handwound movement.


If you haven't already, send Stowa an e-mail saying you want one. There's a chance of cancellations out of the initial 50, or the next 30 that were ordered for Jul/Aug over the weekend. Those cancellations could fall through to you.


----------



## Nolimits

I was a little worried about not getting the payment request so I emailed Stowa, just got a response and payment request, just can't wait to get it now.


----------



## fmattes

I have changed the strap of the watch to a dark brown Shell Cordovan Nato strap now:


----------



## NOLA1

LH2 said:


> If you haven't already, send Stowa an e-mail saying you want one. There's a chance of cancellations out of the initial 50, or the next 30 that were ordered for Jul/Aug over the weekend. Those cancellations could fall through to you.


Thank you for the reply. I've emailed Jorg. Fingers crossed.


----------



## fotoman

Black hands look awesome IMO


----------



## algy

Hi, I'm a beginner here, but I look forward to the blued Flieger-hands. Few more days.....


----------



## Nolimits

Just recieved the tracking notice from Fedex today, the shipping information was sent at 05:46, what time do you people start working at :-d


----------



## LH2

Nolimits said:


> Just recieved the tracking notice from Fedex today, the shipping information was sent at 05:46, what time do you people start working at :-d


Does the FedEx tracking notice come shortly after the watch is shipped? I e-mailed Stowa and learned my watch shipped today but have no tracking info yet.


----------



## Nolimits

Mine hasnt actually shipped yet, they just sent the notice to fedex about it, it hasn't been picked up yet. I got the email from FedEx not Stowa


----------



## StufflerMike

It will look like that...




























*I was given this Flieger 2801 as a present today. Jörg and the WUS moderators thought that it would be a good start for building up a new collection.

Thank you Jörg and thank you mods.


----------



## vincesf

Beautiful watch and a wonderful gesture by Jorg and WUS moderators. Here is to wishing that your collection continues to grow.


----------



## Nolimits

Wow, wonderful gesture from all concerned, can't wait to see mine.


----------



## mcfr

> *I was given this Flieger 2801 as a present today. Jörg and the WUS moderators thought that it would be a good start for building up a new collection.
> 
> Thank you Jörg and thank you mods.


Nice, second one if i'm right? Seu-gull (and Seiko for the wife)
Very great gesture Ernie and Mods.


----------



## Myron

Awesome, Mike. And way to go, Stowa and WUS. Wear your new flieger in good health, Mike.

Myron


----------



## brainless

Congrats Mike, |>

on getting such a cornerstone for building your second collection upon.

Let it become the forefather for many, many more to come,


Volker ;-)


----------



## Nolimits

Nolimits said:


> Mine hasnt actually shipped yet, they just sent the notice to fedex about it, it hasn't been picked up yet. I got the email from FedEx not Stowa


It still hasnt been shipped, come on fedex, get your finger out


----------



## usc1

Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> the most of you already know that we have had a delay in ETA 2824-2 automatic movements.
> 
> We took the chance to have a look in our stock and found some handwinding 2801 movements .-), some dials which has been printed with the *Made In Germany* but *without Logo* and we decided to give this watch the *black framed hands.*
> 
> *The result is a small special serie maybe we will produce never again !*
> 
> About 40 pieces are already produced and waiting to be ordered. ;-)
> 
> This thread will be the first information for this watch, in the next days we will make a newsletter and will tell you all other details.
> 
> best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer
> 
> The idea is to have the watch already able to oder in the shop on Friday this week.
> Please wait for more details in the next days.
> 
> To all who think: "Why they are producing a new watch and still haven´t delivered al other and older orders?"
> 
> A true question.
> 
> The answer is:
> We have been out of stock for ETA 2824-2 movements.
> And i have one special watchmaker who could work additionaly on this watches in the last weeks, which is a nice circumstance!
> This does not touch the normal production any time, it is a additional serie and we are happy for this.


the hour, minute, and second hands are so perfectly balanced with the dial dimensions. there are numerous watch companies that cannot get it right with the hands on their fliegers. the hands from the other watch makers are either too fat or too skinny.


----------



## nothenorm

Good for you Mike!!!! And Kudos to Stowa and team for the nice gesture. Cheers.


----------



## Shurock

What is the expected delivery date on these beauties?

I have one on order.

Thanks.


----------



## StufflerMike

Shurock said:


> What is the expected delivery date on these beauties?
> 
> I have one on order.
> 
> Thanks.


Mine has already been delivered.


----------



## avatar1

Shurock said:


> What is the expected delivery date on these beauties?
> 
> I have one on order.
> 
> Thanks.


If it's not from the first batch then it was said to be end of July till mid-August.


----------



## maa101770

Does anyone know if the movement is decorated or have a picture of the movement in their watch?


----------



## torifile

maa101770 said:


> Does anyone know if the movement is decorated or have a picture of the movement in their watch?


The back is solid. Does that matter?


----------



## maa101770

torifile said:


> The back is solid. Does that matter?


 Yes it does matter, why are you concerned? The reason that I ask is that I was curious. I own one and am considering opening the back to take a look, but wanted to see if anyone had already done so.

Here is mine with my Tudor Heritage:


----------



## Lencoth

maa101770 said:


> Yes it does matter, why are you concerned? The reason that I ask is that I was curious. I own one and am considering opening the back to take a look, but wanted to see if anyone had already done so.


This is how it looked in the 2801 LE of 2008.










Chances are yours looks like this.


----------



## maa101770

Lencoth said:


> This is how it looked in the 2801 LE of 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chances are yours looks like this.


Thank you!!


----------



## torifile

maa101770 said:


> Yes it does matter, why are you concerned? The reason that I ask is that I was curious. I own one and am considering opening the back to take a look, but wanted to see if anyone had already done so.
> 
> Here is mine with my Tudor Heritage:





maa101770 said:


>



Sorry. You completely misinterpreted what I was trying to say. I was asking if the fact that the back is solid affected your wish to see the movement. I wasn't questioning your right to ask. How was I to know that you knew that the back was solid? It was as likely that you didn't know it as you hadn't been able to find a pic...

Maybe give people the benefit f the doubt next time and don't be so defensive?


----------



## maa101770

fair enough, thanks


----------



## torifile

maa101770 said:


> fair enough, thanks




I would never open up my watch. That's the reason I assumed you thought it had a display back.


----------

